# Dura Ace 7800 VS. Dura Ace 7900. What are the differences in term of weight....



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

Dura Ace 7800 VS. Dura Ace 7900. 

What are the differences in term of weight/performance ?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the answer is "the search function"...it works.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I know wrenches that prefer 7800 as it is reportedly more durable. 7900 has shifter cable routing that goes under the bar tape, which is cleaner looking.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I know wrenches that prefer 7800 as it is reportedly more durable. 7900 has shifter cable routing that goes under the bar tape, which is cleaner looking.


But adds cable drag due to at least two more sharp bends in the housings, which increases the the rate the housing wears necessitating more frequent replacement, while at the same time making it much more of a pain to replace. All bad, IMO...and IMO, it doesn't looks any cleaner.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

The 7900 group is quite a bit lighter than the 7800. Both shift beautifully and both have great brakes.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Better ergonomics, better braking and visually different. The different routing "issue" hasn't been an issue for me at all. My 6700 shifts better than my 7800 ever did. Cable housing wear isn't a concern really - a bike kept clean will give a long cable life.


----------



## all2 (Apr 10, 2011)

One note about the shifting between 6700 and 7900. 7900 brifters added some friction inside the hood. I use DA 7900 setup with 6700 shifters on a Cervelo S3. Because of the internal cable routing 7900 does not shift that well.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

tantra said:


> The 7900 group is quite a bit lighter than the 7800. Both shift beautifully and both have great brakes.


Uh - not too keen on 7900 shifting, especially compared to 7800 which is so smooth and easy.

I'm not saying you can't make 7900 shift, but it's not easy. I had one bike that I could never get to shift well while another shifts pretty well, but not as good as 7800.

So I've gone to 9000 on one bike, well at least I'm going there. Have the parts, just not on the bike yet.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

all2 said:


> One note about the shifting between 6700 and 7900. 7900 *shifters* added some friction inside the hood. I use DA 7900 setup with 6700 shifters on a Cervelo S3. Because of the internal cable routing 7900 does not shift that well.


ftfy:thumbsup:


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Do a Google search and you'll find most problems were when the group was first introduced. Some was from use on non-Shimano cables. Most were people not familiar with how to set them up, especially with the cable under the tape.

Compared to the 7800, shifting for those reasons weren't as good. I've got both and I really don't notice any difference. The brakes on the 7900 are better though.


----------

